

You're The Expert, Can You Or Can You Not Do This? - pshin45
http://9gag.tv/p/KW4dN/the-expert-short-comedy-sketch-lauris-beinerts-alexei-berezin-the-meeting

======
muhuk

        - What's stopping us?
        - Geometry.
        - Just ignore it.

